# One of my new fish is sick



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

So I'm raising the temp to 84, adding salt at 3 tsp/gallon as per donh's recommendation, did a 25% water change...

Anything else you recommend?

Thanks for looking, hoping to save him.....don't want to lose anybody.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Damn..Sorry to see this







...Only other additive that comes to mind would be to give Melafix a go


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

She died...they took her out last night in a big way...had eggs in her too...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think this fish must have had some kind of bacterial infection, what else is in the ta it was living in?

check the water - its a good idea to change some water too and keep an eye out on the other fish.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn she died of the sickness or they ate her to death?
sorry to hear man.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss... Monitor the other fish closely and I agree with Innes that water changes are in order.


----------

